# Fan Motor



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

Well, what could I all do with a fan motor? It plugs in and the pin spins pretty fast. The pin just sticks straight up and there is a little box about 2in.x2in. under the spinning pin. Any ideas?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

The flying ghost http://www.hedstorm.net/HAUNT/instructions/roofghost/index.html

and I seem to recall a haunt that used one on a switch. when the people entered the library the switch was activated and fishing line was attached to books mking them fly off the shelves and spin around over head. Nice effect from what I read, but you do have to reset them each time.


----------



## ruafraid (Jan 3, 2006)

You gotta 1000 words ? Oh I mean a picture of it ? How fast does it turn ? is it as fast as a Fan on low speed ?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Is this a ceiling fan?


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

It was from an oscalation fan. It has a slow speed and a fast speed. I can get a picture up if that would help.


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

A fan motor typically doesnt have enough torque or rpm is to high to do much with. If the oscillating part is still intact you might can use it for turning a head.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

i used a fan motor to make a hang man(fan motor in a bucket) but i needed to put dimmer switch on it . it work all wright but not what i wanted
next im goin to use the same system for a electric chair prop,flip the switch and watch him shake.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

If the fan is still attached, you can make a fire box


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

The fan is not still attached. It was given to me by a friend wondering if I would have any use for it. Pyro, how did you make the hanging man work or how do you intend to do the electric chair?


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

ya pyro I would like to know how u did that too do u have any pics? I use oss.fans for a couple of my props and I am always looking for new ideas...here a quick one I made this year!!
Donovanville06038.flv video by ace22photo - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid116.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid116.photobucket.com/albums/o24/ace22photo/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@o24/ace22photo/Donovanville06038


----------

